#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  ADCO, AMOCO, IRP manuals

## oileruis

For those guys who want an operational manual and good drilling practices for drilling ops

ADCO (Abu Dhabi Company for onshore operations, drilling section)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AMOCO
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

IRP (Industry Recommended Practices)


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy itSee More: ADCO, AMOCO, IRP manuals

----------


## petroman44

Thanks bro!!!

----------


## SIM2

Please if you have Manual for Process Design pls share it
thanks

----------


## Gawish

Thank you! Really useful to me. You are a generous freehanded host!

----------


## aragorn

thanks a lot

----------


## viehuqaz

Beer for You - Thanks

----------


## admperf

link bad, please uploading

----------


## admperf

Thank you!, link IRP (Industry Recommended Practices) bad

----------


## admperf

Thank you!,

----------


## gasciwiu

Wow, very lovely picture. I will use this cards as my backgroung in my blog.

----------


## mohamedtahir

Hi oileruis,
the material u upload is very useful, please if u have other manuals.

----------


## sa12345

Thank you so much for sharing the files

----------


## Budiana

Thanks

See More: ADCO, AMOCO, IRP manuals

----------


## Budiana

Thank for sharing

----------


## vanthodc

Thank you so much! You're very nice!

----------


## Nabilia

The ADCO (Abu Dhabi Company for onshore operations, drilling section)


is not working, please re-upload it

----------


## juncreek

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## ssrvv78

please upload again

----------


## oileruis

> For those guys who want an operational manual and good drilling practices for drilling ops
> 
> ADCO (Abu Dhabi Company for onshore operations, drilling section)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SORRY For those who tried to download these files...here we go with the new links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

REGARds

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Deos any one have :

Smith, R., Drll String Failure Prevention, Drilling Schools, Amoco Production Company, 1992.

And

Amoco International Oil company, Drilling Manual, Vol. 1, 1976.

----------


## balasundaram

Hi oileruis,

i could not download ADCO and IRP files can you please upload again.

thanks in advance.

----------


## ammark

Hi oileruis,

I could not download ADCO and IRP files can you please upload again.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## seklux

Pls reupload the ADCO and IRP files. Tanx, much appreciated

----------


## pamsartr

Hello dear Oileruis

you have posted some good links for  ADCO and AMOCO manuals.
these links are again dead.
can you please upload these somewhere and send me the link or

can you send these files to my mail id:   gairola.pams@gmail.com      ,     pams.g@rediffmail.com

I would be really thankful.

I am in urgent need.

 reg
PAMSARTR





> SORRY For those who tried to download these files...here we go with the new links
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------

